# Lake Talquin Crappie



## skiff89_jr

Made the long trek over to Talquin bright and early on Saturday morning to find a few specks. 

The water is still pretty brown from all the flooding and rain, but the fish didn't seem to care. We launched at Lake Talquin Lodge and headed to where we thought they were. We troll 8 spinning combo setups (4 up front 4 out the back) with Litewire jigs and 2" curly tail grubs. 

We soon realized that we were running on two crippled batteries. And if you're trolling all day and having to battle the wind to stay locked down on a certain speed then you can drain them really quick. We tried to troll with the wind as much as possible to save battery.

It didn't take long put a few in the boat once we got our depths right. Our first keeper of the day ended up being our biggest. We ended up 16, but we boated around 30 or so. Our battery finally crapped out at about 12 plus I had to be at work so we called it a day at lunch time. 

Upon cleaning the fish, we found that some were females that were full of eggs and some had done emptied their eggs. So it looks like the crappie can be caught about anywhere on the lake right now if you know how. 

LAKE TALQUIN IS THE BOMB.COM :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr

GoPro video of the action to come later!


----------



## Yakavelli

Dammit man! You're killing me lol! Maybe I'll get to make it over that way sooner or later. Sux being a freshwater AND saltwater fanatic this time of year. So many options...so little time off.


----------



## FishWalton

Great report and photos. Worth the trip over to Talquin.


----------



## kelly1

Thanks for the pics. Sounds like you had my luck with the batteries,but worth it to get some slabs like that. One day I'm going to have to get over there.....


----------



## skiff89_jr

Yakavelli said:


> Dammit man! You're killing me lol! Maybe I'll get to make it over that way sooner or later. Sux being a freshwater AND saltwater fanatic this time of year. So many options...so little time off.


Hey, I hear ya man. I'm mostly a freshwater guy but with this weather there is a lot of good fishing to be done.


----------



## GatorBane

Man those are some beautiful fish. Great job.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Plus I forgot to mention that the pops got his hook straightened. Just as soon as he went to loosen the drag it straightened it. Probably a striper, but it could have been a largemouth or a very very large crappie.


----------



## jstblsd

Good Lord! Those jokers are huge! Nice job man!


----------



## skiff89_jr




----------



## jstblsd

Nice video! That's motivation for me to make that trip there.


----------



## skiff89_jr

You won't regret it, I'll promise you that!!!


----------



## jcoss15

nice fish!


----------

